# 135 LB dog long bite.



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Presa Canario, the whole vid is interesting.. 

1:50 is what caught my eye though...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb9_hpY4C3c&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

that was a handsome dog.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> that was a handsome dog.


it refreshing to see some leg on a bigger Presa, with some drive, it happens occasionally.

I like the build. I have seen some others that are 135 with legs like a Basset Hound..


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> that was a handsome dog.


Damn is he ever. WOW. I like him!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> Presa Canario, the whole vid is interesting..
> 
> 1:50 is what caught my eye though...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sb9_hpY4C3c&feature=player_embedded#!


I was starting to doubt you for the first 1:49... But what a way to make a comeback! That dog would be a blast to work on long bites.


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice!! Imagine the possibilities....


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

very nice, thanks for the clip


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Good idea to have him jump over something for the bite. No chance to slow.down


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Timothy Saunders said:


> Good idea to have him jump over something for the bite. No chance to slow.down


cmon man its a Presa LOL...dont think too hard


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Freight train comes to mind.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm impressed with the dog, not so much with the training or decoy work. I was yelling at the video," both of you keep your damn hands away from the dogs head" WTF was all that petting and stroking supposed to accomplish?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> cmon man its a Presa LOL...dont think too hard


I dont understand the sarcasm. Could you elaborate?


Thanks


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> I dont understand the sarcasm. Could you elaborate?
> Thanks


meaning he is probably right, the dog may very well have slowed and gathered without the jump...was just asking to appreciate it as it is, without thinking too much...


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Joby Becker said:


> meaning he is probably right, the dog may very well have slowed and gathered without the jump...was just asking to appreciate it as it is, without thinking too much...


Cool man, thank you. 

What is your opinion on that dog specifically?


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'm impressed with the dog, not so much with the training or decoy work. I was yelling at the video," both of you keep your damn hands away from the dogs head" WTF was all that petting and stroking supposed to accomplish?



You are a mind reader....I was going to ask YOU guys what they kept petting the head!

So, I'm thinking there is no actual reason for it?

That's an awesome send by the way!

Can't wait until my boy lays someone out on video...lol


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Karen Havins said:


> You are a mind reader....I was going to ask YOU guys what they kept petting the head!
> 
> So, I'm thinking there is no actual reason for it?
> 
> ...


You don't think that petting a dogs head in bite work has value


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Was that a statement? Or a question?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Timothy Saunders said:


> You don't think that petting a dogs head in bite work has value


NO, not the way they were doing it in the video
You can get a dog to bite in harder by cupping his muzzle with you hand.
You can start to desensitize a dog to stick threat with hand/arm movement.
You can calm a dog with long gentle strokes starting at the head.
Both handler and decoy waving their hands all around the dogs eyes and head and wacking him like they were swatting flies wasn't accomplishing anything but making him hand shy.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I think the dog is one of those dogs that the officiality of the breed (Dogo Canario), should have built the standard to include.

To many people that dog should not be called a Presa Canario, due to his color, his height and his proportions. 

I am not very knowledgeable about what is current in the Presa Canario community, but I like that dog, comes down from Atlas Asio dogs and King Zulu lines...Ironbull is one of those kennels that is very concerned about breeding functional dogs. 

I dont mean sport dogs, I mean guard/protectionsecurity dogs. Some kennels are producing good dogs for those functions. Although they and some other kennels are doing more sport like work with their dogs as well... I am pretty sure that dog was being trained for Mondio, but his registration was not recognized when he was to be attempted to be entered.

I do not know much about this dog personally at all, but if I was into Presa currently, I would be looking at him and his family a lot more closely. The amount of Prey behavior in him I very much like for this type of dog, and the leg/build...I would not want to fight him without any equipment on personally..

here is litter sister being tested for first time, no protection/bitework in the dog prior to this test according to Mark, whom I dont know well at all, but do trust, and admire for his efforts with the Presa breed. I would not want to fight her either...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IU0f1vgj0FA

here is newer video...Molecula does longish send in the beginning without a jump. and does a jump out of the blind at the end..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQSTmhGSIOI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I like him.

aptitude test
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUwOPVCnBsw

some climbing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_jx1hrTeJ4

jumping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhREtfrulTc


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I really like seeing athletic molosers, and by athletic I mean ones that can move not ones that are just thick and built like a rhino


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> NO, not the way they were doing it in the video
> You can get a dog to bite in harder by cupping his muzzle with you hand.
> You can start to desensitize a dog to stick threat with hand/arm movement.
> You can calm a dog with long gentle strokes starting at the head.
> Both handler and decoy waving their hands all around the dogs eyes and head and wacking him like they were swatting flies wasn't accomplishing anything but making him hand shy.


got u . I thought you were talking about petting in bite work in general.


----------



## Robley Smith (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree about the athletic molosers, as well as liking to see one with the drive to work. I had heard so much about lack of drive and working ability in Presas in particular. Glad to see this stuff.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd like to see more obedience and pressure applied in obedience. 

No doubt the dog looks nice in protection.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice with one question. 
Is the Presa a dog that is supposed to have high drive OR is it something people are breeding for to make it a better "sport" dog? 
Just a thought!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

No the Presa is not bred to be a sport dog for the most part. Some examples do have decent drive, and some do have higher drive, similar to an AB. 

I am not in the loop anymore, but there are some breeders that are trying to bring up some of the drive..

Back in the 90's I came across some that had higher drive levels for sure..
lost all my video, but one real nice one from Show Stoppers I was working would do a 2-3 hundred yard send, we used to do sends with him and I could barely even see the dog. There have been a few SCH Titled Presas, and some PSA titled ones as well, maybe even some FR, but not sure...havent kept up on them...

there have been Presa in Germany for the last 25 yrs or so, and they have some good working type dogs over there..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We had a Sch II Presa at our club. I "believe" she was the first bitch in the US to get the II.


----------

